# IBSclinic.org.au a free 12 week online psychologically focussed treatment program



## Swinburne

*IBSclinic.org.au has arrived!*

We are proud to announce the completion of IBSclinic.org.au. IBSclinic.org.au is a central point for the most up-to-date information on IBS symptoms, diagnosis and treatment options; IBSclinic.org.au also provides a *12 week online psychologically focussed treatment program* that is available *free of charge*.

The online treatment program brings together validated psychological treatments such as cognitive behavioural therapy and mindfulness therapy; both treatments that have been shown to be effective in reducing the symptom severity and psychological distress associated with IBS.

With over 100,000 words, 75 handouts, 30 information videos and 18 audio files accessible online, IBSclinic.org.au aims to provide IBS sufferers with easy access to the latest research and treatment options.

*VOLUNTEERS WANTED:* We are seeking volunteers to participate in the 12 week online intervention programs in order to test and provide feedback about these services. Individuals should be diagnosed with IBS and experience mild psychological distress which is not currently being treated.

If you would like to participate, please go to the interventions program at www.IBSclinic.org.au

Please feel free to contact me with any queries at: [email protected].

Kind regards,

Dr Simon Knowles, Swinburne University, Australia


----------

